# Weaving- Towels just off the loom



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I need to work on my measuring I thought they were gonna be the same I can count I promise.They all came out different lengths but that is ok. lol lol . . One was just right length the next was just a bit smaller and the last one was just to small. Not really just sounded good.lol lol They are made with all the same warp with different wefts. In the warp I used white peaches and cream and dk blue and light blue and 8/2 cotton in dk and light blues. The warft on 2 of them are variegated blues and white peaches and cream Dk blue and light blue peaches and cream The small one is dk blue 8/2 cotton the towel is much lighter meaning not as heavy as the other 2. Not a mistake in them. So happy about that. Love that they are so different from each other but the same. They started out at 20" wide and 25" long I thought. lol lol off the loom and wet finished 18" wide and different lengths. They will be hanging soon as I have to fix one of the hems. By the way they are just plain Jane weaving. Now off to Christmas gifts.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really nice towels. I like how they are all different but still the have the same elements.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Great work! I love your choice of colors and that they are unique and matched at the same time.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Love the towels. I really like the different ways you wove in the blue .


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

nice! Who wouldn't love a set of those towels..


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

And you know, that if you try to duplicate on purpose...
Lovely towels, anyone should to pleasefy to receive then.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Ooo I like those a lot ..who cares if they are all not the same size you only use one at a time!!! Nice gifts


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Are you using a measuring string? I cut all at the same time for the same length.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I was using a measuring tape with a clip but it got in my way so I kinda winged it measured then put the clip then measured again. I do not know where I went wrong but this was my 5 project with no boo boos other then the length. So I'm very happy with them. These are for us in my kitchen and are hanging right now. I most likely use them for show we are pretty rough on our towels and I can't see them mopping up water on the floor after the big olf dawg takes a drink of water. I love him to death but not my towels. lol lol


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Using different wefts will change your measurements. Also, possibly using different tension on each as well as wefts per inch


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice, you did a good job


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice! I hope to get another warp on the RHL soon.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice! Love your colors!


----------

